# Conformation Girl



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Not my dog, but this is a message I received from a friend I train with:

_I just have to brag about my little red head girl--Mia (Limelite's Color Me Beautiful, SH, WC, SHR, RN). Last weekend at Bell Vernon, Mia was WB for another point. On Sat of this weekend we went to the Rose City Lab Club Hunt Test at Sauvie Island and she passed her Senior Hunt test to complete her title and today (after a good bath and trim) she was Reserve Winners Bitch at Timberland under Jeff Pepper. She only needs 2 point to finish her CH!!!
_
Who says Conformation Goldens can't get it done in the field? 

I'm so happy for Claudia, I just had to brag. Here's to hoping that Mia and Claudia get those final 2 points soon.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Love it!!!! Although my puppy wasn't purchased as a "field" or "conformation" puppy--I am still holding out hope she pans out for BOTH! That would be so cool! The breeder will be reviewing her at about 9 months for conformation. I would love for my girl to be an all-around dog--agility, obedience, field, conformation. If we get titles, GREAT!!, and if not--we will both have had a ton of bonding fun trying!

Congratulations to your friend and her soon to be CH, Mia!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats to Team Mia!!! That is just great! I also think she is beautiful! I love that red color!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow!! She is gorgeous! 

Congratulations to both your friend & Mia


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know if you can tell from the message but Mia finished her Senior title on Saturday and then went Reserve the next day. How's that for versatility.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I got that she went WB the weekend before, but I did not catch the part about the SH title with RWB the next day! NICE! That is spectacular!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations Mia and Claudia! She is stunning! You'll have to get your friend to sign up on GRF so we can keep tabs on the soon to be new champion.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh Mia!! I wanted a puppy from her, but the breeding didn't take. I'm so glad they are doing so well!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations to Mia and Claudia! I totally believe these dogs can do it all!
Kimberley, Tito was purchased as a pet on a limited registration originally, not as a show, obedience, or field prospect. It can be done!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woohoo! That is spectacular. I wish her the best as she moves forward!


----------

